# Post up your pics from Duck Opener '06!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Guys

Anyone have pics of your opener adventures? Like was mentioned in another thread not just piles of ducks... but all the little details like sunrise, marsh, the dogs, the kids, cocoa/coffee steaming etc...

Let's see 'em!!

Ryan


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The suspense is killing me! Let's see some results!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert, your last post was 870, congrats. I'm not going to post pics, but it was a very pleasant cloudy/rainy opening morning. Had the pleasure of hunting with what I like to claim as my own grampa for another consecutive year. A man that it is in his upper years and relishes every day that he still has out in the field. I got to witness him once again take some birds and each and every bird is like his first at this point. The great fields that I've found that past few years, and those that others have found as well have taken a back seat to giving this man his next day. Shooting our limit of honkers and ducks has taken a back seat in my book. Hopefully this morning is just as enjoyable as yesterday was. I wish everyone the best of luck in there hunts, wether it be to shoot a limit or to enjoy the outdoors for what they are worth. To me the small things are just as enjoyable as the field that swallows you alive. Don't get me wrong, the good field is thoroughly enjoyed and a plethora of birds are taken. However, the hours of scouting and the look on peoples faces is more enjoyable.

870


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Robert, your last post was 870, congrats.


That's funny. I grew up on Wingmasters. First was my step-mom's 20ga then up to dad's 12ga. I got the 12 when he passed, but I gave it to my brother, very dumb. How do I ask for it back?

How about that Tarheel game yesterday? Ouch.

..............end hijack.............


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

[siteimg]5085[/siteimg][/img]Looking hard for those wood ducks
[siteimg]5086[/siteimg]Duke playing 
[siteimg]5087[/siteimg]Sheyenne River

I went out for a bit this afternoon. It was pretty fruitless, but fun none the less. Sorry but no pics from yesterday.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Did anyone get any pics back yet from the weekend?

Ryan


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I have pics but dont know how to post them. They are in my personal gallery. We hunted a stubble wheat field right next to a field that held hundreds, maybe thousands of mallards and over a hundred canadas the night before. It was a perfect morning, very windy, low clouds and ducks right in are face, we limited on ducks and geese by 9:00am. We hunted the same field on monday (65 degrees not a cloud in the sky) the birds didnt work the spread as well but ended up with 8 geese and 3 mallards.

[siteimg]5083[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5084[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey BrdHunter

I went into your post and modified it to include your photos. If you want to see how I did it, go back and click the "Edit" button to see the html I added.

Great pics by the way!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Forgot the camera at home. :roll: Hopefully Madison will post them up soon as he took a bunch.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Damn Brdhunter... you boys get'er done!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Brdhunter, great pics, thanks for sharing!

Really like your buddies gopher hat!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

tried and tried so i just decided to delete them all.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

well i guess that was a waste of time, i'll see if i can figure it out some other time. in the meantime i'm going to leave the links there and see if i can fix whatever i did wrong.
think its bedtime for me

alright, ive wasted way too much time on this and im done, just go to my gallery if you want to see them. sorry but i'm very frustrated.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like great pictures....can't wait to see them!!! :lol:


----------

